# Membrane Sweep



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I went to my midwife today and had a membrane sweep performed.  On my notes I have just noticed that she has written " Cervix post - unable to obtain opening" does this mean she was not able to perform it properley?  Please can you clarify for me if possible.

Thanks
Emma
x x x x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

If she was unable to reach the opening then she could not do the sweep.  Your cervix is obviously very high at the moment but this may change in a couple of days or so.  It may be worth trying again in a few days if possible.  Acupuncture and lots of sex may help too!

Good luck

Jan


----------

